# Homegrown Juice Clones



## Viper_SA

Not sure if this will be frowned upon, if so, please remove the thread admins. I was however thinking that a place to talk about our interpretations and possible recipes for homegrown clones would be a nice idea. What do the other people think of this?


----------



## zadiac

Rather talk about designing new devices. Would be better and we can design stuff that suits our needs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA

zadiac said:


> Rather talk about designing new devices. Would be better and we can design stuff that suits our needs.



You mean like a 10mm juice well and a feeding wick system like the lanterns of old? "New flavor, wick,wick,wick, done"


----------



## zadiac

Viper_SA said:


> You mean like a 10mm juice well and a feeding wick system like the lanterns of old? "New flavor, wick,wick,wick, done"



I'm just saying, in stead of hurting our own vendors by building clones, we should rather design new devices/flavors/whatever and have our own vendors sell them.
IF it's decided to make a clone of something, then it should be well built at least. I use clone RDA's yes, but only because I can't afford these expensive originals. 
Only original devices I own are the 100W Sigelei and my Reo Grand. If I could, I would only buy authentic RDA's as they're generally better quality than the clones.
It has happened before, where the clone of a device was actually better built than the original.


----------



## Viper_SA

I hear you @zadiac, I was joking about the wick etc. in the top post. Actually I meant the original post more along the lines of e liquid specifically. It is lovely to buy juice from local vendors that compete with imported juices, but sometimes a cheaper option for the lean months would be nice to make a clone of a juice to substitute until pay day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac

Yes, with imported juices I would agree, seeing that soon we might not be able to import anything. I thought you were talking about hardware...lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan

Viper_SA said:


> Not sure if this will be frowned upon, if so, please remove the thread admins. I was however thinking that a place to talk about our interpretations and possible recipes for homegrown clones would be a nice idea. What do the other people think of this?



That is an interesting conundrum. I really like to support the local vendors and liquid manufacturers but I vape 18mg and there are a few liquids that I really like but that are not available in 18mg.


----------



## Andre

Jan said:


> That is an interesting conundrum. I really like to support the local vendors and liquid manufacturers but I vape 18mg and there are a few liquids that I really like but that are not available in 18mg.


I was in the same position for some time. What I did was to add 100 mg nicotine to 12 mg juice. Flavour loss, if any, was not discernible for me. On a 30 ml bottle you need but around 2 ml of 100 mg nic. Unfortunately 100 mg nic not available locally - I imported from rtsvapes.com. 
That said, I notice 12 mg is now also becoming scarce.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jan

Andre said:


> I was in the same position for some time. What I did was to add 100 mg nicotine to 12 mg juice. Flavour loss, if any, was not discernible for me. On a 30 ml bottle you need but around 2 ml of 100 mg nic. Unfortunately 100 mg nic not available locally - I imported from rtsvapes.com.
> That said, I notice 12 mg is now also becoming scarce.



Thx that is n good idea I have been doing it with 36mg but the flavor loss is just to much.


----------

